# Remote now won't pair



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

Woke up today and the remote isn't connected. Rebooting and pairing doesn't work. The price is now $29 but the remote is still $19. Luckily this happened on the unit were I have a third party remote. I also find that the mobile android TV app doesn't stay connected to the device well, its constantly dropping and reconnecting.


----------

